# RR: 94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Oistrakh, G. Fischer (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1962)










2.	Manze, Academy of Ancient Music	(1996)










3.	Grumiaux, Gerecz (cond.), Les Solistes Romands	(1978)










4.	Hahn, Kahane (cond.), Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra	(2003)










5.	Menuhin, Enescu (cond.), Paris Symphony Orchestra	(1936)










6.	Schröder, Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1981)










7.	Kuijken, La Petite Bande	(1981)










8.	Standage, Pinnock (cond.), The English Concert	(1983)










9.	A. Harnoncourt, N. Harnoncourt (cond.), Vienna Concentus Musicus	(1967)










10.	Szeryng, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1976)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Oistrakh, G. Fischer (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1962)
2.	Manze, Academy of Ancient Music	(1996)
3.	Grumiaux, Gerecz (cond.), Les Solistes Romands	(1978)
4.	Hahn, Kahane (cond.), Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra	(2003)
5.	Menuhin, Enescu (cond.), Paris Symphony Orchestra	(1936)
6.	Schröder, Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1981)
7.	Kuijken, La Petite Bande	(1981)
8.	Standage, Pinnock (cond.), The English Concert	(1983)
9.	A. Harnoncourt, N. Harnoncourt (cond.), Vienna Concentus Musicus	(1967)
10.	Szeryng, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1976)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

